# Need advice on rim size



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

ok...this question may seem dumb but the way I see it the only dumb question is a question not asked.... 


I have a 95 sentra gxe 5spd...... 

I am wondering what is the largest size rim and tire that will fit on the original car...such as I go to the shop and purchase a set without having to alter the body... 

I am not too savy on the entire tire size / rim balance ratio.... 

that is why I am here to seek guidance from those more advanced than myself.... 

for instance lets say that I go to the shop and purchase a set of 4 lug 17 rims with low profile tires...what should I be asking? What should I NOT do?? What size would I need..I DO NOT trust these morons here to be intelligent at the shop since most only want my money... I want the advice from other sentra owners who KNOW this.... 

Please help me... 
Right now I have the stock 13'' (big rollin' haha) with the amazingly in style nissan hubcaps


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If your in the market for 17's (which, by the way, will make it ride like a brick on roller skates), you may want to look at the tire size that was used on the Spec-V Sentra SER of the B15 era, as they should be close. You might also want to try the staff at Tirerack.com as they might be able to give you some insight to your question, plus they sell wheel/tire combos, as well. I've dealt with them a lot and their service has always been excellant.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

17s would be the max IMO. I have 16s 205 rims 50 series tires. 50 series seems to be the lowest you can go with minimal or no damage when hittng potholes. If you go lower, you have to be a very savvy driver and avoid all potholes bumps and even road reflectors. Yo don't want to damage your rims of suffer a blow-out. Width 205, Im already scraping the inner walls of my front fenders when turning the wheel at extreme directions. Not much though, but with 17s it will be more contact. 
Larger diameter will also put additional load on the car. If you have a ga16, then you will feel it. Not much for a 2.0. If you want to go efficient, 15 rims 195 width, 50 series.


----------



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the info....*

I was also thinking the same about the 15s.... one of my friends tried telling me that the 17s would do fine... i thought other wise!! thanks!!!


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I forgot to mention. Tirerack.com is a great web site. That's where I bought my rims and tires. They also have a function that you can see the wheels of your choice on your car. Just as a preview if your not buying from them.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

16's to me should be the most 17's will be a future headache


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i've had 17"x7" +35mm offset rims with 205/40 tires and the inside of the front tires rub the plastic under the fenders on full turn. 17"x7" +30mm offset solved the front rubbing problem but the rear tires rubbed the fenders when i had people in the backseat.

16x6.5 +48mm offset with 205/45 tires worked best for me with zero rubbing issue and was still a comfortable ride, i added 10mm spacers to push the rims out a bit cause they look like they were sucked in especially the rear and still no rubbing issue so i assume +48 to +38mm is fine. i have since switched to 15" rims 205/50 tires, more comfortable and tires that size are much cheaper


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

I've reverted back to 15's since the 16's i had were a bit too heavy. also, with bigger tires/wheels, you'd create more rolling resistance and eventually consume more fuel. i did also notice a better acceleration response when I'm on my 205/50 15's compared to 205/45 16's. 
just my $0.02.
there's also a tire calculator here somewhere to have an idea how a bigger set of wheels and tires would affect your speedometer reading.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

just use the + system

175/70 13 goes to 185/60 14 to 195/50 15


----------

